# Dingwall 2014



## Bigsby (Jan 24, 2014)

Surprised no one has made this thread yet but Dingwall's 2014 lineup seems pretty solid. I'm personally super excited about the updated Combustion. I've been saving for a Combustion for a little while now and the option to have a swamp ash body is making me GAS 10X harder 


FIRST UP: we have the Dingwall NG-2 Adam "Nolly" Getgood Signature Featuring an Alder body, 5 pc maple neck, maple fretboard, Dingwall FD3n pickups, a custom Darkglass 3-band pre-amp. Available colors include Black, Ferrari Yellow, Ferrari Green, Ferrari Red and Laguna Seca Blue.

Ferrari Yellow






Ferrari Green





The new Afterburner HS (Heavy, Solid) model features a solid bubinga body with a variety of top choices and neck materials





The Super PJ

Sonic Blueburst





Transparent White Ash





The SJ5 3X 

Black Cherry







*Some news about the updated 2014 Combustion: 
The Combustion has been the best selling model in Dingwall history. New for 2014 is a 3-band EMG pre-amp, FD3n (neodymium) pickups, a magnetic battery compartment, a sleeker 240 mm radius Fretboard and the optional Swamp Ash body.*


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2014)

This opens up a lot of options on what were already really good specs. Some questions for whoever cares to answer:
- when the NG doesn't have a maple board, is it ebony?
- how do the FD3n pickups differ from the usual fair?
- darkglass vs. EMG pre?


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 24, 2014)

nolly's sigs look awesome and I really like the built in preamp. Who knew a guitarist could make such a good bass!


----------



## Skygoneblue (Jan 24, 2014)

That black cherry is ....in... Hnnnnn! Wow!


----------



## Forkface (Jan 24, 2014)

That green nolly is maximum win. There is no way you can win more.


----------



## patata (Jan 25, 2014)

yummies

The black cherry slays too,I don't like the headstock though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 25, 2014)

isaygoddayum


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 25, 2014)

Asa anyone gets to check the darkglass pre in the 'nolly sig' please give us your thoughts. I'm kinda hoping it's like their pedals (well my bank balance isn't coz I just changed my ABZ5 controls  lol)


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 25, 2014)

Does Dingwall offer the Darkglass pre in any bass?

I'm saving for another Dingwall but not a chinese one again.
Would be sweet to get the darkglass in a Canadian made model.


----------



## Aris_T (Jan 26, 2014)

THAT GREEN!!!! AND THAT BLUEBURST!!!


----------



## Bigsby (Jan 27, 2014)

hey guys i sent Dingwall an email asking about the new FD3N pickups and the differences in the Darkglass Pre-amp and the EMG pre-amp but sheldon won't be back at the office until the 3rd of february so i'll update the thread when i hear back


----------



## giantchris (Jan 28, 2014)

Out of curiousity is anyone playing real downtuned (Drop E or F# Standard) with a Dingwall? If so how much better is the extended scale for the low notes is it worth getting and/or what kinda gauges are you using...My guitarist just got an 8 string and we are debating what to tune the bass to and I've been thinking about trading/selling some stuff and getting a combustion... It's a sludge/doom kinda band mostly mid tempo.


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 28, 2014)

Check out Nolly's YouTube vid explaining some of his gear. One of his combustion's he tuned down to F# .. can't remember what gauge tho ...?


----------



## giantchris (Jan 28, 2014)

sifi2112 said:


> Check out Nolly's YouTube vid explaining some of his gear. One of his combustion's he tuned down to F# .. can't remember what gauge tho ...?


 Cool thanks a bunch I'll definitely pull them up.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't play a lot of bass, but I'd love a 6 string Dingy because then I could tune down to F# and not sacrifice the normal bass strings. So I wish they'd do a Combustion in 6 strings.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 28, 2014)

giantchris said:


> Out of curiousity is anyone playing real downtuned (Drop E or F# Standard) with a Dingwall? If so how much better is the extended scale for the low notes is it worth getting and/or what kinda gauges are you using...My guitarist just got an 8 string and we are debating what to tune the bass to and I've been thinking about trading/selling some stuff and getting a combustion... It's a sludge/doom kinda band mostly mid tempo.



I don't play that low but having the extended scale length helps a lot for down tuning. The clarity you get is immense.

I would love to hear what the 3 x FD3N pickups offer, I might be ordering my second Dingwall this year!


----------



## Winspear (Jan 28, 2014)

giantchris said:


> Out of curiousity is anyone playing real downtuned (Drop E or F# Standard) with a Dingwall? If so how much better is the extended scale for the low notes is it worth getting and/or what kinda gauges are you using...My guitarist just got an 8 string and we are debating what to tune the bass to and I've been thinking about trading/selling some stuff and getting a combustion... It's a sludge/doom kinda band mostly mid tempo.



Not a Dingwall but it helps a hell of a lot. You can drop down one or two gauge steps and get twice the clarity benefit from 1) Smaller gauge and 2) Longer Scale for it to sound on. The Kalium (Circle K) 190 isn't bad in those tunings on 35" though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 28, 2014)

at NAMM I got to try a low f# at 33" scale, and a low E on 34" scale. Totally works, and the craziest thing is that the low E was a .150, and yet it sounded and played really well!


----------



## Bigsby (Jan 28, 2014)

MF_Kitten said:


> .



Did you happen to take any pics at the booth?


----------



## GSingleton (Jan 28, 2014)

................green......................


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 28, 2014)

Where the frack can I get a Dingwall in Canada and for how much, the green nolly sig is too good


----------



## Bigsby (Jan 28, 2014)

Seanthesheep said:


> Where the frack can I get a Dingwall in Canada and for how much, the green nolly sig is too good



Dealers | Dingwall Guitars you have to scroll down a bit for all the canadian ones but they're all there


----------



## Cynic (Jan 28, 2014)

those are some sexy ass basses.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 28, 2014)

Considering they're built in Canada, it shouldn't really be a problem


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 29, 2014)

Transparent white ash? Do want


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2014)

Bigsby said:


> Did you happen to take any pics at the booth?


----------



## kaaka (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow, all Dingwall looks so nice... Fan fret, interesting electronics and very good looking design which is a rare package.


----------



## Bigsby (Jan 29, 2014)

Some new pics! 

*Afterburner HS With Wenge Top, Fretboard and Neck*











*Super J 5 2X*





















*Super J 5 3X*





















*Lee Sklar*









Omg that SJ5 and that afterburner


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 29, 2014)

HNNNN 

Wenge neck ABZ6 must be ordered now.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 29, 2014)

I love how Dingwall has turned "extra heavy weight wood" into a marketing buzzword


----------



## Orgalmer (Jan 29, 2014)

I dunno if this is relevant to your guys interests at all but I've played a prototype of that Nolly bass while he was down here in Aus. My bass player got more time with it (a few days at least) whereas I had a couple of hours to play it.

These basses are insane, they make my BTB776 look like a toy. Seriously considering getting one for my drop E material.

Now it's time to google them and trawl through their catalogue to find out which one I want the most


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 29, 2014)

Can I ask a question? Are the lower priced DW's any good? I can't swing the "regular" versions being shown here at all.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 30, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> Considering they're built in Canada, it shouldn't really be a problem



Youd be surprised  I emailed a pretty big dealer in alberta (axemusic) but other than that, it seems the closest dealer is 1 L&M in the GTA for all of ontario 

anyone know where in canada these are built?

EDIT: Saskatoon


----------



## whoopingcoughfun (Jan 30, 2014)

I had it for about two weeks or so, its a prototype but man! So good!
37" multiscale, Darkglass pre, modeled off the combustion series body (ie, the cheaper one), pickups have a 4 way selector (bridge, series, parallel and neck), The bridge reminds me of a btb a little, individual saddles. The only thing I didnt really like was the plastic nut... needs a good bone but apart from that its great!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 30, 2014)

Seanthesheep said:


> Youd be surprised  I emailed a pretty big dealer in alberta (axemusic) but other than that, it seems the closest dealer is 1 L&M in the GTA for all of ontario
> 
> anyone know where in canada these are built?
> 
> EDIT: Saskatoon



I bought mine direct from Sheldon Dingwall, shouldn't need a dealer.
Took 2 days to arrive in sault ste. marie ON from Saskatoon.



chrisharbin said:


> Can I ask a question? Are the lower priced DW's any good? I can't swing the "regular" versions being shown here at all.



The Combustion is extremely good for being Chinese Built. Dingwall does and awesome job finalizing them in Canada.
It's my top choice and plays better than every other bass I've had.
Sounds incredible and it's become even better with a darkglass duality.

I'm happy with the purchase and would suggest the Combustion to everyone, it will be better than everything in that price bracket.
I'm so impressed that I'm planning to pick up a legit all canadian model.


----------



## Kaickul (Jan 30, 2014)

that one in ferrari green is pure sex.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 30, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> The Combustion is extremely good for being Chinese Built. Dingwall does and awesome job finalizing them in Canada.
> It's my top choice and plays better than every other bass I've had.
> Sounds incredible and it's become even better with a darkglass duality.
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 31, 2014)

I really want that nolly one since it's sexy and affordable.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 31, 2014)

That Afterburner HS picture is misleading, I was gonna pull the trigger but it turns out it does not come with triple pickups as standard.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 31, 2014)

Mwoit said:


> That Afterburner HS picture is misleading, I was gonna pull the trigger but it turns out it does not come with triple pickups as standard.



You can order it with the XXX pickup layout, though.

"HS" means "Heavy Solid" or something. Essentially, Dingwall usually uses exceptionally lightweight woods, but the HS models don't.

Thus my snarky comment about turning what is typically a negative into a marketing ploy 

Also, as a Dingwall owner, I'd much rather spend $200 more than the Nolly and get a real used ABI or a new ABZ.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 31, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> You can order it with the XXX pickup layout, though.
> 
> "HS" means "Heavy Solid" or something. Essentially, Dingwall usually uses exceptionally lightweight woods, but the HS models don't.
> 
> ...



Exactly that! 

I rang Mark at bassdirect and they've already got prices on the ABHeavySolid and the prices are £2200, £2300 and £2400 for a standard ABHS model (4, 5 and 6 string respectively).

However, the ABHS base model is the exact same as the ABII except it has a full on bubinga body. So forget that mad triple pickup business.

Well, that just means it made my choice easier to order a regular ABZ6 with triple FD3n pickups...


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 31, 2014)

So what's the darkglass pre like .... ? Can it be ordered as an after market install on say my ABZ5 ?


----------



## giantchris (Jan 31, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> Not a Dingwall but it helps a hell of a lot. You can drop down one or two gauge steps and get twice the clarity benefit from 1) Smaller gauge and 2) Longer Scale for it to sound on. The Kalium (Circle K) 190 isn't bad in those tunings on 35" though.


Thanks. Yeah I was thinking of .190 or a .200 set. We were playing at C# with .110s should be kind of a funny jump up heh


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 31, 2014)

After playing all these at NAMM, I can definitely say the Afterburner HS is the way to go. Note, when they say heavy solidbody, they mean ....ing heavy. It was solid as hell and played amazingly. The Nolly sigs played too much like a guitar for my tastes which is a rather hard concept to articulate but that's about as best I can think to put it. I did talk to Sheldon and Barry who were at the booth about the Darkglass pres and they said they're still working with Darkglass to get all of that sorted out. So I'd imagine this time next year we'll have the Darkglass pre's, but not this year.


----------



## sifi2112 (Feb 1, 2014)

I had a very heavy custom jazz with Nordstrand big singles (amazaque body wenge neck) which sounded amazing so I put the same pups in Dingwall ABZ5. We'll it just doesn't sound the same, it's good don't get me wrong but maybe the shear weight & density of that jazz had something to do with it ... so maybe this new HS model is similar & sounds so good ?


----------



## bobbybuu (Feb 1, 2014)

I need a Afterburner HS in my life.


----------



## bassofthe (Feb 2, 2014)

Dat ABHS. Sheldon's basses do tend to be sexy, but that one...

Do want.


----------



## bassofthe (Feb 5, 2014)

My ABI fretless is a trans blackburst. Incredibly beautiful coloring.


----------



## Bigsby (Feb 5, 2014)

For those curious about the FD3N pickups and the new preamps i finally got an email back 


> the FD3N is a slightly tweaked FD3 pickup that we designed to have a little more musical tone when wired in the series hum cancelling mode. It uses neodymium magnets and steel pole pieces just like a standard FD3. The original Cumbustion pickups had alnico pole pieces.
> 
> As for the preamps, the Darkglass is still in the early stages. We are still developing a few more versions with Darkglass for Nolly to test. The overall concept for DG preamp is to have very aggressive mids when boosted. We are working on versions with low, low mid and high mid controls and no treble control. The EMG is a more typical sounding preamp that is more transparent sounding.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 8, 2014)

That Ferrari Yellow makes me wish I could play bass worth a damn xD 


Then I could justify buying it.


----------



## iron blast (Feb 9, 2014)

That lime green makes my trousers tight.


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 13, 2014)

Brb quitting guitar going to bass. Need all of these models, so much more gorgeous than most guitars.


----------



## seraphim (Feb 14, 2014)

i also spoke to the darkglass guys at namm and they said they are considering developing the pre amps as a product. so you could retro fit to your current active bass.


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 14, 2014)

This could be an incredibly ignorant question by knowledgable bass player standards, but what are the differences between the coveted b7k pedal and the preamp that went into Nolly's sig?


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 14, 2014)

So, I saw over on TalkBass that these Nolly sigs are going to go for around $1650. Is that what people are hearing? And how would I go about ordering one - do they just make them when requested, or do I have to wait for them to pop up in one of these dealer stores? I've been watching these dealers, and precious few Dingys show up on a monthly basis.


----------



## Khoi (Feb 15, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> So, I saw over on TalkBass that these Nolly sigs are going to go for around $1650. Is that what people are hearing? And how would I go about ordering one - do they just make them when requested, or do I have to wait for them to pop up in one of these dealer stores? I've been watching these dealers, and precious few Dingys show up on a monthly basis.



Yeah, I heard the same price as well. Either $1650 or $1550, I forget which. Solid price IMO, though everyone will always complain about price.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 15, 2014)

You could preorder from various sites.

I emailed Dingwall about them and have yet to get a response.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah I want that yellow one. That pickguard is super cool. And that's coming from a guy who typically HATES pickguards.


----------



## abandonist (Feb 15, 2014)

Same.


----------



## tranqx (Feb 18, 2014)

I check the Dingwall Facebook/website once a day to see if I can order the Laguna Seca Blue Nolly sig. I don't wanna wait anymore!


----------



## jfrey (Feb 18, 2014)

so much want for the yellow nolly sig
but i dont play bass...


----------



## bassofthe (Feb 18, 2014)

tranqx said:


> I check the Dingwall Facebook/website once a day to see if I can order the Laguna Seca Blue Nolly sig. I don't wanna wait anymore!


What are you waiting for then?


----------



## tranqx (Feb 18, 2014)

bassofthe said:


> What are you waiting for then?



Are you able to order them? I figured that since the last post was about the Namm showing announcement that they weren't actually done or anything?


----------



## bassofthe (Feb 18, 2014)

tranqx said:


> Are you able to order them? I figured that since the last post was about the Namm showing announcement that they weren't actually done or anything?


They're not done, but you can order one now.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 18, 2014)

pf78 said:


> so much want for the yellow nolly sig
> but i dont play bass...



That's actually quite rational


----------



## Vigaren (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd really like to see all the availeble colour options for the nolly sig. But I can only find pictures of the green and yellow one, and those arent for me! 

I'm saving up money to buy one and would like to see all the options first.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone have more info on the way Nolly's pups are wired? This is going to sound super ignorant, but well, I am in this area. He said in his video that they are wired in series to make a kind of humbucker sound, but could you do that with other pickups? Like maybe some nice bartolinis perhaps? Anyone tried that?


----------



## bassofthe (Mar 12, 2014)

OfArtAndArsenal said:


> Anyone have more info on the way Nolly's pups are wired? This is going to sound super ignorant, but well, I am in this area. He said in his video that they are wired in series to make a kind of humbucker sound, but could you do that with other pickups? Like maybe some nice bartolinis perhaps? Anyone tried that?


Any pair of pups can be wired in series (or, for that matter, parallel) with each other.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe I missed this, but is the Nolly sig only a 5 string? Or will be it available in 6 strings?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 19, 2014)

bassofthe said:


> Any pair of pups can be wired in series (or, for that matter, parallel) with each other.



Not quite true. Any pair of _passive_ pickups can be wired in series or parallel. Active pickups can only be summed.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 19, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Maybe I missed this, but is the Nolly sig only a 5 string? Or will be it available in 6 strings?



AFAIK, no 6-string Combustions yet. That includes the Nolly signature.


----------



## tranqx (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey just wanted to let you guys know, I talked to Nolly at SXSW this last weekend about his signature and the first stock which is gonna be sent out around June has already sold out, so if you want one and haven't already placed your order you'll be on the second set which is scheduled to go out around September. Bummer, but mine will come in about a month before my RAN Crusher FT


----------

